# Mount /boot schlägt fehl

## GentooUser5198

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor über 10 Jahren Gentoo Linux genutzt und bin dann lange Zeit Mac Nutzer gewesen und möchte nun gerne zurück wechseln und Gentoo auf meinem neuen Computer installieren. 

Die Installation habe ich gem. Gentoo Handbuch durchgeführt. Leider habe nach dem Neustart folgendes Problem:

```
mount: /boot: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der Superblock von /dev/nvme0n1p5 ist beschädigt, fehlende Kodierungsseite oder ein anderer Fehler.
```

Bei der SSD handelt es sich um eine NVME Gen4, auf der zuvor Windows 10 installiert wurde. Die erste Hälfte belegt Windows, danach habe ich die Partitionen für /boot (vfat), swap und / (ext4) angelegt. 

Die /etc/fstab sieht wie folgt aus:

```
/dev/nvme0n1p5 /boot auto defaults 0 2

/dev/nvme0n1p6 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p7 / ext4 noatime 0 1
```

Der Fehler tritt sowohl beim booten, als auch, wenn ich 

```
mount /boot
```

 ausführe. Wenn ich mittels USB Stick wieder in die Installationsumgebung wechsel bzw. chroote, dann kann ich /boot normal mounten und es sind auch Dateien und Ordner vorhanden. 

Ich habe zum Spaß auch mal versucht die Windows EFI zu mounten aber da kommt die gleiche Meldung. Ich denke daher, dass es entweder etwas mit vfat oder efi zu tun hat. Support für vfat im Kernel ist aktiviert und das Paket dosfstools ist installiert. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wo der Fehler sein könnte?

Danke schon mal.

----------

## Christian99

Du könntest zunächst mal schauen, welches dateisystem der Kernel probiert zu mounten, du hast ja in der /etc/fstab auto angegeben. Das solltest du mit 'dmesg' sehen.

Du könntest auch explizit den entsprechenden fs type angeben in der fstab. ich nehme an das ist eine vfat partition?

Desweiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass /boot nicht auf einem fat Dateisystem liegen sollte. Das führt zu Problemen. /boot ist der Platz für den Kernel, initramdisk und bootloader(grub) dateien. das sollte ein Linuxnative FS sein (ext, btrfs...).

Ich nehme an du hast die betreffende Partition als EFI boot partition vorgesehen? Dann wäre als mount point eher /boot/efi oÄ zu empfehlen. Für /boot kannst du auch eine eigene Partition machen, musst du aber nicht. Aber wenn sollte sie eben nicht FAT formatiert sein.

----------

## GentooUser5198

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich hatte ursprünglich als Format vfat und zum Testen auto in die fstab eingetragen. Auch wenn ich versuche manuell zu mounten und dabei vfat eingebe, dann kommt der gleiche Fehler. 

Wie wende ich dmesg denn an? Wenn ich es so eingebe, dann bekomme ich sehr sehr viele Informationen, wo ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts zu Boot gefunden habe. 

Habe jetzt auch mal die Partition in /boot (ext4) und /boot/efi (vfat) aufgeteilt und den Kernel sowie Grub neu installiert. Leider komme ich jetzt nicht mehr über die Anzeige hinaus, dass Gentoo Linux bzw. Der Kernel geladen wird (keine Fehlermeldung oder so). Werde es am Wochenende noch mal versuchen neu zu machen.

----------

## mike155

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Desweiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass /boot nicht auf einem fat Dateisystem liegen sollte. 

 

Da schreibst Du aber etwas anderes als unser Handbuch: 

 *Quote:*   

> Die EFI System-Partition muss eine FAT Variante sein (derartige Dateisysteme werden auf Linux Systemen oft als vfat angezeigt).

 

Auf meinem neuen Rechner habe ich es auch so gemacht: meine /dev/nvme0n1 ist folgendermaßen partitioniert (GPT):

```
/dev/nvme0n1p1, 200MB, EFI-System,        formatiert mit vfat, gemountet auf /boot

/dev/nvme0n1p2,  80GB, Linux-Dateisystem, formatiert mit ext4, gemountet auf /
```

Als Boot-Manager verwende ich den Boot-Manager des Mainboards und sys-boot/efibootmgr. Grub2 gibt's nicht mehr - und darüber bin ich sehr froh! Damit das funktioniert, ist es jedoch zwingend erforderlich, dass die EFI System-Partition mit vfat formatiert ist.

----------

## mike155

@GentooUser5198: mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, was passiert.

Also, Du startest den Rechner und bootest Linux. Irgendwann bekommst Du die Meldung:

```
mount: /boot: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der Superblock von /dev/nvme0n1p5 ist beschädigt, fehlende Kodierungsseite oder ein anderer Fehler.
```

Erhältst Du dann einen Prompt und kannst Du dann Befehle eingeben? Oder hängt sich der Rechner auf?

Wenn Du Befehle eingeben kannst: welche Ausgabe bekommst Du wenn Du eingibst:

```
fdisk -l /dev/nvme0n1
```

Wird dann Deine Festplatte mit den Partitionen angezeigt? Oder bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung? Oder siehst Du etwas anderes als Deine Festplatte?

Wenn Du Befehle eingeben kannst: welche Ausgabe bekommst Du wenn Du eingibst:

```
file -s /dev/nvme0n1p5

file -s /dev/nvme0n1p6

file -s /dev/nvme0n1p7
```

Hier sollten Dir als Dateisysteme vfat, swap und ext4 angezeigt werden. Ist das so?

----------

## Josef.95

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   Desweiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass /boot nicht auf einem fat Dateisystem liegen sollte.  
> 
> Da schreibst Du aber etwas anderes als unser Handbuch: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Die EFI System-Partition muss eine FAT Variante sein (derartige Dateisysteme werden auf Linux Systemen oft als vfat angezeigt). 
> ...

 

Mike,

im Handbuch geht man vermutlich davon aus keine separate /boot Partition anzulegen, sondern /boot vom root-filesystem zu nutzen.

Ich denke die mit FAT-Dateisystem formatierte ESP (Efi System Partition) als /boot zu mißbrauchen ist keine gute Idee, und ist ja normal auch nicht nötig.

Wenn man eine separate /boot Partition möchte, dann kann man sich die doch auch mit einem unter Linux besser unterstützten Dateisystem formatieren :)

Hier noch ein Zitat von unserem GRUB-Maintainer:  *IRC #gentoo support channel wrote:*   

> [01.12 [02:20:29]] <floppym> It's nice having a POSIX-compatible filesystem on /boot
> 
> [01.12 [02:20:37]] <floppym> So symlinks and stuff work properly.
> 
> [01.12 [02:21:10]] <floppym> You would lose that if you mount the EFI system partition on /boot directly.

 

----------

## Christian99

dmesg printed den kernel log buffer aus. wenn ein mount befehl fehlschlägt und du gleich danach dmesg aufrufst sollte am ende des logs was dazu stehen. Beispiel:

```

[43276.537696] EXT4-fs (nvme0n1p1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
```

da hab ich versucht meine Fat EFI System Partition explizit als ext4 zu mounten. evtl sieht man da dann ein Problem, dass der vfat treiber mit der Partition hat.

du kannst auch in einen terminal 'dmesg -w' ausführen. dieses kommando printed kontinuierlich neu eintreffende meldungen. Und dann in einen anderen Terminal den mount befehl ausführen. dann sollte was im terminal von dmesg auftauchen.

Ich hab mal noch ein bisschen recherchiert, und man kann wohl auch /boot direkt auf die EFI System Partition legen. Ich finds nur ein bisschen seltsam, FAT ist ja doch ein recht limitiertes FS... Ich mach es nicht, mein /boot liegt auf der root partition und die EFI System Partition hab ich nach /boot/efi gemountet. Aber das ist dann wohl geschmackssache.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Da schreibst Du aber etwas anderes als unser Handbuch:
> 
> Zitat:	 *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ich hab nie was anderes behauptet. Denn /boot und die EFI System Partition sind nicht das selbe.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du Befehle eingeben kannst: welche Ausgabe bekommst Du wenn Du eingibst:
> 
> Code:	
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein, muss nicht. Das kommt drauf an, wie man seine Platte partitioniert hat und welche Dateisysteme verwendet. Das ist ja individuell unterschiedlich.

----------

## Marlo

 *GentooUser5198 wrote:*   

> ..., danach habe ich die Partitionen für /boot (vfat)...
> 
> Die /etc/fstab sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vielleicht sollte ..."auto defaults" ... durch die richtigen Mountparameter in der fstab für das Windows Dateisystem ersetzt werden.

Dafür benutze ich "vfat  utf8" seit Jahren. Allerdings weiche ich damit etwas von einem Wiki Eintrag ab. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EFI_System_Partition#Mount_point

Wie auch immer, entscheidend ist die richtige Bezeichnung des Filesystems in der fstab -> vfat.

Ma

----------

## mike155

@Josef95, @Christian99:

Die "Preparing the disks"-Seite im Handbuch wurde gerade komplett neu überarbeitet. Dort wird folgendes Schema empfohlen:

```
/dev/sda1    EFI system (and boot) partition

/dev/sda2    Swap partition

/dev/sda3    Root partition 

```

Das ist auch genau das, was der TO gemacht hat. 

Ich finde, wir sollten das Handbuch als Basis nehmen und User dabei unterstützen, auch genau das umzusetzen.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Mike,
> 
> im Handbuch geht man vermutlich davon aus keine separate /boot Partition anzulegen, sondern /boot vom root-filesystem zu nutzen.

 

Äh nein. Auf der Seite steht, dass die EFI system (and boot) partition nach /boot gemountet wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Creating the EFI system partition (ESP)
> 
> First create a small EFI system partition, which will also be mounted as /boot.

 

----------

## Christian99

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die "Preparing the disks"-Seite im Handbuch wurde gerade komplett neu überarbeitet. Dort wird folgendes Schema empfohlen:
> 
> 

 

Aha, wenn das da so steht...

Aber das hat ja auch nichts mit dem eigentlichen Problem zu tun. Dafür wäre es dann interessant zu sehen was der Kernel zu dem Fehlgeschlagenen mount sagt, mit dmesg.

----------

## GentooUser5198

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten.

Der Fehler wirkt sich so aus, dass der PC sich nicht aufhängt und „nur“ /boot nicht gemountet wird. Es tritt dann besagte Meldung auf und ich kann mich dann anmelden und versuchen von Hand /boot zu mounten, was dann aber scheitert. Wie gesagt macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich in der fstab vfat oder Auto stehen hab. 

Ich habe jetzt versucht /boot und efi als getrennte Partitionen auf zu setzen aber leider bootet Linux im Moment gar nicht mehr. 

Nachdem Grub erschien und ich Enter gedrückt habe steht nun nur noch „Linux 5.10.61-gentoo wird geladen…“ und es passiert dann nichts weiter mehr. 

Werde jetzt noch etwas herum probieren und gucken wo das Problem liegen könnte und bin natürlich dankbar für Tipps.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Der Fehler wirkt sich so aus, dass der PC sich nicht aufhängt und „nur“ /boot nicht gemountet wird. Es tritt dann besagte Meldung auf und ich kann mich dann anmelden und versuchen von Hand /boot zu mounten, was dann aber scheitert. Wie gesagt macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich in der fstab vfat oder Auto stehen hab. 

 

Es freut mich, dass Du Dich anmelden und arbeiten kannst. Bitte poste doch noch die diversen Ausgaben, nach denen Du in den obigen Posts gefragt worden bist. Dann finden wir sicherlich heraus, was los ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt versucht /boot und efi als getrennte Partitionen auf zu setzen aber leider bootet Linux im Moment gar nicht mehr. 

 

Anhand der obigen Posts hast Du wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt, dass es unterschiedliche Methoden gibt, um das System aufzusetzen:

Unterscheidliche BIOS-Varianten: BIOS/Legacy und (U)EFI.

Unterschiedliche Partitionierungs-Verfahren: "MBR" und "GPT".

Nur "klassische Boot"-Partition, nur "EFI-System-Partition",  "EFI System-Partition" UND "Boot-Partition". 

Unterschiedliche Varianten, um den Kernel zu bauen: Module eincompiliert, Module als Module installiert. 

Mit und ohne initramfs.

Unterschiedliche Boot-Manager: LILO, GRUB1, GRUB2, Boot-Manager auf dem Mainboard...

Also alles sehr kompliziert!

Letztendlich muss man sich für eine dieser vielen Kombinationen entscheiden - und das zum Laufen bringen. Man kann später wieder wechseln - aber es bringt relativ wenig, bei der Fehlersuche wild hin- und herzuspringen.

 *Quote:*   

> Nachdem Grub erschien und ich Enter gedrückt habe steht nun nur noch „Linux 5.10.61-gentoo wird geladen…“ und es passiert dann nichts weiter mehr. 

 

In dieser Situation gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

Vom Installationsmedium booten, mit dem chroot-Trick wieder auf das installierte System wechseln, System in Ordnung bringen, reboot

SystemRescue downloaden und auf USB-Stick installieren. Vom USB-Stick booten - und dann die Option "Installiertes System booten" wählen. Dann wird das auf der Festplatte installierte System gebootet (allerdings mit dem SystemRescue Kernel) und man kann direkt mit seinem System arbeiten. Ich finde das sehr praktisch und habe für solche Fälle immer einen SystemRescue USB-Stick neben dem Computer liegen.

----------

## mike155

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Aha, wenn das da so steht...

 

@Christian99, @Josef95: Ihr seid nicht die einzigen, die sich über die neuen Empfehlungen in unserem Handbuch wundern... 

Im englischsprachigen Teil des Forums wurde gerade ein Thread dazu eröffnet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1141879.html.

----------

## GentooUser5198

So es hat sich gelohnt  :Smile: 

Ich bin noch mal in die Installations Umgebung/ USB Stick bzw. chroot und habe die Kernelconfig auf default gesetzt. Scheinbar habe ich bei der Konfiguration irgendwas falsch gemacht. Danach jedenfalls bootet Linux korrekt und ich kann mich mit dem System weiter vertraut machen. 

Auch das Problem mit dem mounten von /boot scheint jetzt gelöst zu sein. 

Danke noch mal für eure Unterstützung und Tipps.

----------

